# Test



## Goodman (May 30, 2018)

Test


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 30, 2018)

Hey, I've not seen you in ages. How have you been?


----------



## Goodman (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been very active, my wife has had several strokes in the last couple years and I've been busy taking care of her. Bewtween that and work my hobby had to go on standby for a while. Great to hear from you !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh, my. I'm so sorry to read that! I will pray for her and you.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 18, 2018)

WhTs test





Goodman said:


> View attachment 183060Test



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

